# WeThePeople Trust 2010



## underground opa (14. September 2009)

hey leute, ich hab kürzlich einen Blick in den 2010er katalog von wethepeople geworfen http://wethepeople.de/V3/news/1893
und ziemlich schnell ist mir das Trust ins Auge gefallen,   ich fahr halt eig race bmx nd dirtjump n bisschen und will jetz halt mehr streetbmx fahrn, was ich eben zuzeit öfters bisschen mit meinem racebike mach.. aber auf dauer ist das ja auch nich gesund fürs bike..  und jetz wollt ich mir von euch eben  einmal die Meinung zum trust anhören..
außerdem.. wisst ihr wann die 2010er Modelle in Deutschland zu kaufen sind..   Ich weiß nur das man sie schon aus England bestellen kann.. 
danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## RISE (14. September 2009)

Erfahrungen wird noch keiner haben, aber n Kumpel hat das 2008er Trust und das läuft noch erste Sahne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. September 2009)

In England kann man sie vorbestellen, aber lieferbar sind sie nicht. Kommen Ende September, also noch 2 Wochen Geduld


----------



## Daniel_D (15. September 2009)

Warum sollten die Räder in England zu kaufen sein, bevor es die hier gibt?


----------



## qam (15. September 2009)

Naja, in England gibts auch Fish and Chips, also warum nicht?


----------



## underground opa (15. September 2009)

ja das mit der erfahrung kann ich mir ja wohl denken xD aber kann irgenjemand etwas zu den parts sagen?


----------



## Hertener (15. September 2009)

gut


----------



## Kurventräger (18. September 2009)

Ahoi, 
hab mir das 2010er Trust bei meinem Händler bestellt. Der meinte spätestens in der ersten Oktoberwoche würds kommen. Jippiiii


----------



## Temtem (27. September 2009)

wie teuer wars denn


----------



## Kurventräger (28. September 2009)

Ahoi Temtem,

hab 530,-  bezahlt, 
und HEUTE abend kann ichs abholen!!!! Yippiiii

LG Uli


----------



## underground opa (28. September 2009)

heut abend?    ich will mir jetz doch das zodiac kaufen aber der laden kriegt die erst anfang oktober    erzähl auf jedenfall wie´s sich fährt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurventräger (28. September 2009)

welche Farbe haste dir rausgesucht - schwarz oder Titan?
Die blauen Felgen sind schon krass....


----------



## underground opa (28. September 2009)

Kurventräger schrieb:


> welche Farbe haste dir rausgesucht - schwarz oder Titan?
> Die blauen Felgen sind schon krass....



hab das schwarze im Visier =) ich will nich mehr warten^^


----------



## Kurventräger (29. September 2009)

Ahoi,
so, das erste Einrollen mit dem Trust hab ich hinter mir. Die Knöchel sind blutig aber das Rädle läuft super geschmeidig. Hab allerdings keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit mit anderen BMX. LG Uli


----------



## underground opa (29. September 2009)

wie groß bist du eig? wegen der rahmenlänge und so...  oh man das pisst mich jetz an ;D wieso hast du schon eins und ich nich xD


----------



## Kurventräger (29. September 2009)

morgens bin ich 178cm und abends 177cm groß bei guten 80KG nackig und selbst??

Übrigens: pass auf dass die hinteren Bremsaufnahmebolzen nicht zu fest angezogen sind, da hat wohl wtp ein Problem, da die sonst ausreissen könnten, bzw. der Rahmen Risse bekommt. (sagte mir mein Händler) Also: genau kontrollieren!!


----------



## underground opa (29. September 2009)

so 171cm nd 56kg leicht, bin ja noch im wachstum oh okay danke..   Wo genau hast du dein Wtp gekauft , das es so schnell gekommen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurventräger (29. September 2009)

hab das bei Michi von Nordstadt BMX in Heilbronn gekauft.
Top Beratung und gestern Abend haben wir das Teil zusammen zusammengebaut und Michi hat mir son paar Tipps gegeben, auf was zu achten ist beim Bremse einstellen....
Sein Laden ist in einer alten Garage, alles sehr BMXlike. 
Wie alt bist du, wenn du dich underground *OPA* nennst?
LG Uli
P.S. wenn de ne tel. Nr von michi willst, schick ich dir PN


----------



## underground opa (29. September 2009)

fahr seit ich 7 oder 8bin race bmx nd bin entzwischen 14 .   und wegen der nummer.. ich wollts halt lieber bei oldschoolbmx kaufen da ich da nich so weit hinfahr nd da halt schon öfters was gekauft hab..


----------



## Kurventräger (30. September 2009)

alles klar, dann hoffe ich mal für dich, dass dein Bike auch bald kommt und du den schönen Spätherbst noch geniessen kannst.
ride on
LG Uli


----------

